# suspension quality degrading?



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

So I just completed a 600 mile round trip in Wisconsin in the winter. 70 miles an hour most of the way. Roads are rough during this time especially, so one needs to keep that in mind.

That being said, I asked myself, "Now that I've had this car for 4.5 years and have put 75,000 miles on it, the ride seems to be not as good. Feeling more like a buckboard."

Is there a time when the suspension should be "reworked" or the shocks replaced? Just wondering what others have experienced and if the suspension perhaps "sags" after 6 years.

Thanks!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Now could be the time! Or it could be as simple as a piece of rubber that has worn or cracked after 6 years


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Shocks & struts wear out just like anything else. 

At 75k miles. They're probably dead.

Of course, some have gone 200k miles and don't even notice that bouncy ride.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Of course, some have gone 200k miles and don't even notice that bouncy ride.


Yep - ours has 89k miles...on Michigan roads...and the suspension is completely fine. Even my Cavalier was fine (it rode like a truck, very stiff, but NOT bouncy) at 256k miles.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Yep - ours has 89k miles...on Michigan roads...and the suspension is completely fine. Even my Cavalier was fine (it rode like a truck, very stiff, but NOT bouncy) at 256k miles.


I bought my Cavaleir with 82k on the clock. First thing to go was the struts. I pulled them apart and they wouldn't even stand up. ZERO pressure. 

I had a Horizon long before the Cavalier. It was a decent ride for the first 2 years. Then 1 day i took a corner on the highway and did a 360. Because the tires wouldn't kiss the ground. Worn out struts. It was after THAT experience I learned to pay more attention to the suspension system. 

When shocks was the thing. People routinely replaced them. The strut comes out and it's a badly neglected item. Not many get replaced. I can't really say I blame them. A lot more work involved. Nowhere near as easy to replace over shocks. 

How often should you replace your shocks and struts?
Experts say that *shocks and struts should* be *replaced* every 50,000 to 100,000 miles. However, that's just a general recommendation. *The* life span of *shocks and struts* will depend on *your* driving patterns.

Is it dangerous to drive with bad struts?
*Driving* with worn shocks or *struts* can result in more than just a *bad* ride—there are safety implications to consider. “Most drivers don't realize that *driving with bad* shocks or *struts* can actually increase your stopping distances, especially on wet or slippery roads,”

*Symptoms of bad shocks or struts include:*


Badly cupped tires and/or noticeable tire shaking, wheel shimmy or vibration after hitting a bump. 
Suspension bottoming on rough roads or when backing out of a driveway. 
A bouncy ride. 
Body sway or rocking when cornering or driving in strong crosswinds.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep, Cavalier sat up high, no bounce. Rode rough, but those struts were still working.










The front shocks in my Camaro came out _fully_ compressed...and somehow weren't even connected up top (I didn't remove any of those bolts, washers or bushings and put them back on after).










I'm still puzzled over that one...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sup with that missing stud on the right front? LOL


----------



## williscu (Apr 10, 2018)

In my case at 220,000 miles I started hitting bumps with a bag or thud. Since my struts were handling bounce & rebound fine nobody could figure it out. It took a really OLD timer to drive it 5 secs & he said it hitting bumps wayy too hard & to replace my struts. I read somewhere that a strut "cycles" at least 2,000 times a second on good roads & that theres more than one type of failure.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine were shot at 53k and noticeably so. Drove like crap compared to a brand new Cruze. Yep, time to change them. 

Bilstein makes some great struts/shocks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, I guess my car isn't new anymore. Hard to believe I've had it for almost five years.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Sup with that missing stud on the right front? LOL


Someone broke it off sometime in the 214k miles and 14 years before we purchased the car, haha. I never bothered to fix it, and it never caused any issue.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

At 120K Miles on my 2015 CTD and definitely feeling the road these days. Probably time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I gave my Eco to USAA at 103,000+ miles it still had the original suspension.


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Suspension really gets a workout in my city as I go through 2 sets of sway bar links a year, just replaced front struts and have just ordered new lower control arms since the bushings are cracking. So in a nut shell 100k km and it will have all new suspension.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I replaced my '12 LT cruze shocks and struts at 55k miles, which was only a few thousand after I bought the ride. One rear was leaking severely, which is why I decided it was time to do it all. The fronts would not extend when out of the vehicle, it was definitely time. This spring I will probably be doing everything again since I am sitting at 130k miles now. 75k on crappy Michigan roads will do it in quick.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I will be replacing mine once the front struts arrive. Currently have 122k on original suspension. I am starting to notice the car shift laterally on a couple of the bends on the interstate on the way to work which is telling me it’s definitely time.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

mechguy78 said:


> I will be replacing mine once the front struts arrive. Currently have 122k on original suspension. I am starting to notice the car shift laterally on a couple of the bends on the interstate on the way to work which is telling me it’s definitely time.


Are you waiting for the B6 fronts?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just put Bilstein B6's on the rear about a month ago. Maybe it's just the cold weather, but they definitely seem to ride A LOT stiffer than stock. You can really feel the road bumps from the cold weather. BTW, my car is kept in my heated garage, so the shocks should be mildly warm during the morning drive. Not freezing cold at all.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Someone broke it off sometime in the 214k miles and 14 years before we purchased the car, haha. I never bothered to fix it, and it never caused any issue.



It wont cause an issue until your wheel falls off at the worst possible time and you, your family, and the minivan full of kids cruising next to you all dies... just sayin... I cant stand dumba$$'s that cruise around with missing lug studs and are so ignorant that they dont even care.

It costs $5 and takes at most 30 mins to fix.... FIX IT!!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm a mechanical engineer, so, not ignorant in the least. 

But sure, glad you are so sure you know more.

If it was a safety concern, I'd have ******* fixed it. It wasn't, so I didn't. Zero other studs showed any signs of degradation in the 46,000 miles and five years we drove the car, including *countless* tire rotations, swaps, and other repairs requiring the wheel to come off. Four out of five lugs is fine. It didn't break even after slamming into a curb at 60 mph with both front tires, bending both wheels, before running into a fire hydrant, totaling the car.

Now if I had three out of five, that's a different story, or even three out of four on my Cobalt. But four out of five...no.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

lonewolf04 said:


> Are you waiting for the B6 fronts?


I am. Ordered them way back in March. Patiently waiting so I can do all 4 at the same time, along with the rest of the other suspension parts I have accumulated over the last year. Hoping to see them soon.

Production of the fronts was supposed to start this month according to the last update I received on my order.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Changed mine recently after 100000 miles, probably shot around 50-60k. Lost my patience waiting for B6s to be in stock anywhere so I just went with the stock replacement B4s along with Moog sway end links and a front strut bar. Night and day difference in the ride and handling.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a test or inspection routine to determine when it's time to change struts?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Can anyone suggest a test or inspection routine to determine when it's time to change struts?


Noticeable bouncing over bumps before the shocks absorb it. Like, the initial bounce, and then it feels like a pogo stick before the struts stop the rebound again. It was SUPER apparent to me once I'd driven a loaner Cruze with 8000 miles on it how bad mine had gotten @ 52k.

We have terrible pothole-ridden roads everywhere here. Local streets look like the moon's surface. Actual picture of the Baltimore/Washington parkway. George Washington isn't much better.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ah, looks like Michigan - except we had holes on overpasses that you could see through to the road below...on I-75. In Detroit.

Our struts/shocks are still completely fine at ~90k miles, but the roads around us usually aren't horrific. If they are, we'll change the route.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I ordered the B4s. I hope they are a softer ride than the B6s.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Noticeable bouncing over bumps before the shocks absorb it. Like, the initial bounce, and then it feels like a pogo stick before the struts stop the rebound again. It was SUPER apparent to me once I'd driven a loaner Cruze with 8000 miles on it how bad mine had gotten @ 52k.
> 
> We have terrible pothole-ridden roads everywhere here. Local streets look like the moon's surface. Actual picture of the Baltimore/Washington parkway. George Washington isn't much better.


I assume this is because the spring is now the suspension? I am having an issue here because of - you guessed it - excessive potholes. I do my best to dodge them, but the previous Guv decided we didn't need road funding just about the time he took office until he was ousted in Jan19. That's right 8 years of substandard funding. Our roads were pretty good before that, but no more. Hopefully soon.

Mine is at the moment giving an occasionally metallic clink when hitting pot holes, kinda reminiscant of a shock with loose nuts, but I see no loose nuts so far.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> I assume this is because the spring is now the suspension? I am having an issue here because of - you guessed it - excessive potholes. I do my best to dodge them, but the previous Guv decided we didn't need road funding just about the time he took office until he was ousted in Jan19. That's right 8 years of substandard funding. Our roads were pretty good before that, but no more. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Mine is at the moment giving an occasionally metallic clink when hitting pot holes, kinda reminiscant of a shock with loose nuts, but I see no loose nuts so far.


Might be the sway bar links. They are plastic with metal ball joints shoved into a plastic socket. Those died early on mine - ~30k somewhere, and made an annoying metallic rattle over imperfect pavement.

There's an AC Delco professional replacement that's solid metal, and made definitely made the front end of my car feel more buttoned down. Moog makes some too, but they have to be greased regularly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I installed a new polyurethane sway bar bushing and Moog end links when I installed my Bilsteins B8's in August of 17.


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I assume this is because the spring is now the suspension? I am having an issue here because of - you guessed it - excessive potholes. I do my best to dodge them, but the previous Guv decided we didn't need road funding just about the time he took office until he was ousted in Jan19. That's right 8 years of substandard funding. Our roads were pretty good before that, but no more. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Mine is at the moment giving an occasionally metallic clink when hitting pot holes, kinda reminiscant of a shock with loose nuts, but I see no loose nuts so far.


Have heard that same sound on my 14 TD for last 20k and in that time sway bar links and sway bar bushings have been changed in summer and fall 2018. Also had a bad strut which would not pass the 3 bounce rule and which also caused the car to nose dive badly so both fronts were just changed out in Jan 2019 with MONROE quick struts. Then when we went into the deep freeze I heard a nasty rattle type creaking sound that you could also feel in the floor but it disappears when it got warm out, took in to get looked at and they found nothing. So when the next deep freeze hit I took it to the suspension shop I dealt with for my old 77 Camaro and 88 S-10 but same problem it disappeared before it got in the shop. He brought me out to look at it and seen nothing, he then sprayed a solution and turned on a UV light and you could see many hairline cracks in the control arm bushings which he said is the cause of the rattling creaking sound I was hearing and feeling only when very cold out. And for the clinking sound he was saying it's from the stupid grease-less ball joint design which does not allow fresh grease to help take up any wear clearances as they wear with mileage. Found only one company that makes a grease-able joint and is designed like AC Delco's professional series compared to these economy base designs which are more common.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks Like Mevotech.com??


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Looks Like Mevotech.com??


Yes they are Mevotech's and they are the only ones that are grease-able which is strange that a grease-able joint is not option with the other brands on the market.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Commuting to down town Baltimore for 2 years really accelerated the wear on mine. Just before I change the struts/shocks and end links, I did a quick left/right/left/right while driving at say 30-40mph, the car felt so unstable I thought it was going to tip over. Not just the ride quality that is affected by worn parts, its a genuine safety issue if you have to swerve suddenly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine still turns on a dime and all that stuff feels great, just hearing that clink is driving me nuts.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Ah, looks like Michigan - except we had holes on overpasses that you could see through to the road below...on I-75. In Detroit.
> 
> Our struts/shocks are still completely fine at ~90k miles, but the roads around us usually aren't horrific. If they are, we'll change the route.



Haha I know what yoour talking about, seen a few crazy ones on M10 on my way to Detroit.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

So let's talk what are best aftermarket brands and "styles" for the Chevy Cruze? I'm looking for a softer ride if there are any shocks and struts that will deliver that along with long term durability. Thanks.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I ended up installing the Gabriel brand. Got struts and shocks for a total of $311. My dad and I installed them. The ride is definitely better. 

After 78,000 miles neither of the back two were working anymore. Couldn't tell with the front because I bought the whole strut assembly and didn't want to disassemble the old one. Kind of dangerous. Didn't have that equipment. But based on the "new ride" I think all four were toast.

Any thoughts on the quality of Gabriel shocks and how many years I might get out of them? 50,000?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I ended up installing the Gabriel brand. Got struts and shocks for a total of $311. My dad and I installed them. The ride is definitely better.
> 
> After 78,000 miles neither of the back two were working anymore. Couldn't tell with the front because I bought the whole strut assembly and didn't want to disassemble the old one. Kind of dangerous. Didn't have that equipment. But based on the "new ride" I think all four were toast.
> 
> Any thoughts on the quality of Gabriel shocks and how many years I might get out of them? 50,000?


We used some on a Liberty. They lasted about 4 years/40k before we replaced them again. Didn't push back once compressed at all. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> We used some on a Liberty. They lasted about 4 years/40k before we replaced them again. Didn't push back once compressed at all.


Still probably better than these:










The best part? They, seemingly, were _never_ attached up top (or at some point were removed...but semi-re-assembled underneath). They came out, from the bottom, looking exactly like that - washers, bushing and nuts included.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> We used some on a Liberty. They lasted about 4 years/40k before we replaced them again. Didn't push back once compressed at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So what would have been better? Bilstein? I couldn't get them. Waited for two months and finally canceled the order. What brand lasts the longest in your opinion?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hazlitt777 said:


> So what would have been better? Bilstein? I couldn't get them. Waited for two months and finally canceled the order. What brand lasts the longest in your opinion?


That's what the Jeep got. I have been pleasantly surprised with them in the past on a Volvo too.

I also like Monroe and KYB.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I put a set of Koni struts and shocks on my cars because the Bilstein were out of stock. Did a 5,000 mile road trip last week in them and they were great. Didn't realize how bad my struts and shocks were until I replaced them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I put a set of Koni struts and shocks on my cars because the Bilstein were out of stock. Did a 5,000 mile road trip last week in them and they were great. Didn't realize how bad my struts and shocks were until I replaced them.


Koni Yellows?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Koni Yellows?


I actually did the FSD set which is no longer available. They are slightly less stiff than the yellows but I really like them.

Probably going to put Yellows in the Golf TDI I have.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ah, okay - are they adjustable like the yellows?


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I put a set of Koni struts and shocks on my cars because the Bilstein were out of stock. Did a 5,000 mile road trip last week in them and they were great. Didn't realize how bad my struts and shocks were until I replaced them.


I feel the same about my Gabriels. The ride is much much better. If I have to replace them in another 40,000, so be it. It was well worth it.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Mine still turns on a dime and all that stuff feels great, just hearing that clink is driving me nuts.


Control arm bushings are commonly overlooked and can make sounds like you're describing. Maybe you can try jacking up the front of the vehicle and get a pry bar between the control arm where it meets the frame and see if you have excessive play. I did that once on a truck I had and was actually able to duplicate the sound because the upper control arm bushings were that bad. The lower control arms on these Cruzes are easy to do if needed.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like you can buy just the front and rear bushing for the lower control arms on these. I'm getting a clank from the left front on my 2014 CTD when hitting pot holes but nothing when going over speed bumps or uneven roads. This thread has been helpful.


----------

